# Types of enclosure decoration...



## bifurcation (Aug 10, 2019)

There's some really lovely pedal designs in build reports. I'm wondering if folks would be willing to share their physical decoration techniques in one big thread for reference?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 11, 2019)

Sure...
I use acrylic paint pour...
Just acrylic paint mixed with pouring medium and silicon...


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 11, 2019)

I like simple, so I usually just use solvent based ink and stamps for labels. Lately, I've been on a flat black kick. If I could still find a source for the EHX-style enclosures, I'd gladly keep using 'em.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 11, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> I use acrylic paint pour...
> Just acrylic paint mixed with pouring medium and silicon...



Do you seal it afterwards, or does it just form a ... hard shell?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 11, 2019)

bifurcation said:


> Do you seal it afterwards, or does it just form a ... hard shell?


Yeah I just use spray enamel


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 11, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> I like simple, so I usually just use solvent based ink and stamps for labels. Lately, I've been on a flat black kick. If I could still find a source for the EHX-style enclosures, I'd gladly keep using 'em.



Ohhh... I like the typewritery lettering! What brand ink do you use?


----------



## DGWVI (Aug 11, 2019)

bifurcation said:


> Ohhh... I like the typewritery lettering! What brand ink do you use?


Stazon, if I recall.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 11, 2019)

Blue PNP transfer paper printed in reverse\negative and ironed on to the enclosure. Mix up a solution of water and lye, let it do its thing. Wash it off with acetone, spray paint the whole thing black and sand it down to make the detail pop.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 12, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Blue PNP transfer paper printed in reverse\negative and ironed on to the enclosure. Mix up a solution of water and lye, let it do its thing. Wash it off with acetone, spray paint the whole thing black and sand it down to make the detail pop.



Jebus, that looks awesome. I'm definitely trying that next.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a solution for transfering white onto a dark color that doesn't involve hand painting, a stencil or screen printing?


----------



## temol (Aug 12, 2019)

I just print the black with a laser printer. Here's the example - golden letters on a black "background" = golden paper with a "mask" printed on. 





T.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 12, 2019)

temol said:


> I just print the black with a laser printer. Here's the example - golden letters on a black "background" = golden paper with a "mask" printed on.



That looks totally rad.   Do you use spray adhesive? And/Or clear coat over it?


----------



## temol (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes. I use automotive clear acrylic spray to protect the print (gives much harder coat than acrylic from the crafts store). I use spray adhesive, but be careful with the contact type glue. I recommend spray adhesive  that is commony used for mounting photo prints - it has longer open time and usually you can reposition the artwork (and I'm sure that you'll need to  )

Here's the silver lettering. 





T.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 12, 2019)

temol said:


> I just print the black with a laser printer. Here's the example - golden letters on a black "background" = golden paper with a "mask" printed on.



Last question, I promise.  ;-) 

Are you using the label as your drill template or pre-drilling and using the holes to line up the label? Or something else?


----------



## temol (Aug 12, 2019)

I never use label as a drilling template . It's a crime  

But seriously - when I design the artwork I use layers for different types of objects. Holes, text, outlines, hardware, etc.
I have separate layer for centerlines. For the drilling template I leave visible only - holes, faceplate outline, centerlines. 
I drill all the holes, then I take the final "faceplate" and mark center of each hole with a needle (there is a crosshair inside each hole marking).
Then I dry fit the faceplate and check alignment of the enclosure holes and pinholes in the faceplate. 
I do not recommend drilling through the final artwork. Aluminium chips may scratch the print and there is a risk of lifting  print off the surface (and chips would get between print and the enclosure faster than you think) 


Here's the example - drilling template and faceplate. 





T.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 12, 2019)

temol said:


> when I design the artwork I use layers for different types of objects. Holes, text, outlines, hardware, etc.
> I have separate layer for centerlines. For the drilling template...



That was incredibly helpful. Thanks!


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 12, 2019)

Re-posting a few answers from the _Builds_ section:



music6000 said:


> This is what I use for for my Transparent Inkjet Graphics prior to Automotive Clear Coat.
> 
> View attachment 166
> 
> NOTE : It's also available in a Gloss finish, I have not used it.





yanivt said:


> This is what I use:
> View attachment 170





*On applying transparent sticker sheet:*


music6000 said:


> I learned from a Sign Writer applying Graphics.
> 
> First, Make sure the Graphic is Cured (Completely Dried)
> Cut to Size
> ...



*Note:* Clear Gloss Sticker Sheet: https://labelsbythesheet.com/collections/clear-gloss-laser-full-sheet


----------



## phi1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Here's a previous thread where I shared a waterslide example and a few others shared their methods. 






						Face plate graphics
					

Hey guys I was just looking over some of the finished pedals that have been submitted and they’re awesome. I’ve only done 3 pedals so far but haven’t got into truly finishing the face plate. What are some of the methods you guys are using? Are you making decals? Silk screening? This world is all...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## thedwest (Aug 12, 2019)

temol said:


> I just print the black with a laser printer. Here's the example - golden letters on a black "background" = golden paper with a "mask" printed on.
> 
> View attachment 1050
> 
> T.


I really like the look of this and just to clarify, what kind of paper are you using?


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 12, 2019)

*Note:* Clear Gloss Sticker Sheet: https://labelsbythesheet.com/collections/clear-gloss-laser-full-sheet





[/QUOTE]

I'll just house my next pedal in a coffee mug. Neat.


----------



## temol (Aug 12, 2019)

Not sure about proper name for this type of paper - probably cardstock. I usually use 120g/sq m, sometimes thicker. 

T.


----------



## bifurcation (Aug 17, 2019)

Adding *Hexjibber*'s awesome etching tutorial:









						How I Do Etching
					

This is how I etch pedal enclosures; Step 1: The enclosure will look something like this to begin with; Note: I have found that the Eddystone line of Hammond enclosures are better for etching and...




					diy-guitar-effects.tumblr.com


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah that’s the one I used haha. Just different paper.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 15, 2019)

That's an interesting topic to discuss.

I'm looking for some reliable home-friendly (or hackerspace-friendly) way to do the decoration. Etching stuff looks too complex to me.

Tried "image transfer paper" found on ebay, but the result was so awful that it doesn't worth showing. Their video was pretty promising, but my results were far from it. 




Probably I was doing something wrong and someone had better results.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 15, 2019)

You really need to buy good paper from a legit source. I tried the eBay stuff once and it’s still stuck to an enclosure somewhere haha. I buy my Press n peel blue transfer sheets from DigiKey and they haven’t let me down.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

So just an update on acid etching. I’ve heard from several places that you can just use glossy magazine paper, so I gave it a shot and hot damn I am never buying expensive transfer paper again. This isn’t painted over yet but I am very pleased with the results thus far. For a duo phase!


----------

